# What to buy?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For about a year or so now, I've been selling some stuff on Craig's List. Surprisingly, I've been doing very well. 

I've been taking the money I made and set it all aside. I have approx. $3000.00 now and was thinking about buying another firearm. I'm thinking a semi-auto pistol, and no one particular caliber. I'm quite happy with the revolvers I have, and my long guns are good to go too. 

Having $3000.00 doesn't mean I want to spend it all on just one handgun. But, I'd like to buy a good quality gun. So, I thought that I would ask this forum and it's members for some suggestions. 

Anyways, let's hear what you all have in mind.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What do you have all ready?

What do you like?

What don't you like?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Currently I have the following:

(1) Para-Ordnance P1445 Limited. 

(2) Ruger 1911

(3) SA XD-45

(4) Beretta 96FS Centurion

(5) Beretta 92D Centurion

(6) Beretta 92FS

(7) Beretta 84BB x 2

(8) Sig P250C (.40 cal.)

(9) Walther P22

(10) Beretta 21A

(11) AMT .45 BackUp

(12) Five Ruger MK / KMK II's. 

(13) S&W .380 BodyGuard

I think that's about it.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

the one pistol that i had been dreaming of since i was just a youngun and just had to have was a WWII Luger. so a few years back i came across a 1936 S42 code Mauser Luger with intact Waffen marks in shooter quality. sure it's a little bit pre-war but it is close and it was the right price.

i bet if you think long and hard you will remember something from way back when that you always really wanted.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

I was seriously considering a CZ pistol when I was in the market. The custom setups from these guys look great. The selection these days is limited but worth looking at.

CZ Custom Pistols


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Currently I have the following:
> 
> (1) Para-Ordnance P1445 Limited.
> 
> ...


I feel very bad ,,the suffering you have endured. Is that all that you have? Why have you denied yourself?

To many guns out there to mention, H&K comes to mind


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Check out the STI line up! STI INTERNATIONAL


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, the modern selections are wide open to you for $3000. In fact, you'd pretty much have to go for a custom or race gun to spend that sort of money, I would think. So here's a though.

If you are not so much of a mind to go for something like I mentioned in the previous paragraph, why not consider this? Make up a list of guns which you do not have but would kinda like to have. Let the list be as long as you want initially. Then visit shops and gun shows to begin narrowing down your candidates until you have, say 4 to 5 remaining. Then buy all of those. Considering that the average price of current non-customized quality handguns runs somewhere between $550 and $800, that should give you something to think about AND, some nice additions to your collection.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Why not try to find one of those Beretta Steel models that Morgo posted the other day? You're "A Beretta Guy" and those are a pretty nice piece.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Take a look at the Kimber 1911's.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I feel very bad ,,the suffering you have endured. Is that all that you have? Why have you denied yourself?
> 
> To many guns out there to mention, H&K comes to mind


That's only a list of my semi-autos. My list of revolvers is just about as long I believe.

For me, it's kinda like money in the bank. I've yet to lose money on a firearm that I've sold.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Why not try to find one of those Beretta Steel models that Morgo posted the other day? You're "A Beretta Guy" and those are a pretty nice piece.


I gave one NIB to my father about 12 rs. ago. He's never shot it and keeps it in his home safe. He turns 82 this June and told me that when he passes, it'll go back to me.

It's made in Italy, still in the original box, and has the SS finish 15 rd. mags.

I also gave him a S&W model 60 (Chief's Special) and a Beretta 21A. He's never shot those either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> Take a look at the Kimber 1911's.


Yes, I kind of have been thinking about one of those.

Also, I've never owned an H&K before. I know they tend to be pricey, but I'm also sure that they would retain their value as well.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought a Kimber Custom Shop Pro CDP 2 that I really like. It's small enough to conceal yet enough power to knock a mud hole in something.
The only other thing I can suggest is the CZ 75B SP101 as it is a tack driver.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Not knowing the exact uses, three auto's come to mind quickly; and you'd have plenty of cash left. The Sig P226, S&W M&P or an XD. All can be high capacity mag carriers, with the S&W and XD having a longer barrel option. Anyone of those makers have customized models as well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, I kind of have been thinking about one of those.
> 
> Also, I've never owned an H&K before. I know they tend to be pricey, but I'm also sure that they would retain their value as well.


Hk45 or sig 220. I would take a good look at the hk45..

VaMarine , I think might have an HK45. Maybe not. I have been looking for an hk45 to look at. Can't find one. Shelves are empty over here.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Currently I have the following:
> 
> (1) Para-Ordnance P1445 Limited.
> 
> ...


You inventory is obviously incomplete without at least one Pistolet Makarova! :smt002


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, I kind of have been thinking about one of those.
> 
> Also, I've never owned an H&K before. I know they tend to be pricey, but I'm also sure that they would retain their value as well.


The HK Mark 23 is the " Holy Grail" for many Heckler and Koch addicts. Heckler & Koch - USA









If you are looking for "old school" some have a stong attachment to the HK P7 series. Chris's Unofficial H&K P7 Website


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with my Hk45 and my P30 and P30L.

The P7s are nice but they get kind of old real quick, I sold the last two of mine not too long ago.

As for 1911s, with a budget of $3K, a Kimber would be the last gun I'd buy.

Dan Wesson or Springfield Custom Shop, maybe an Heirloom Precision build etc., but not a Kimber.

Ed Brown, Les Baer, Wilson, Nighthawk etc. are also good choices.

Given the option to do it again, I think I would have gotten a Volkman or a Wilson, not that I'm not happy with my Nighthawk, it was exactly what I wanted but as well all know, once those wants get met, new ones pop up.

$3K? I'd take a run at a Novak Hi Power

* BHP Night Ops*
*
BHP Night Ops Beavertail*


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How about one of these

http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/34224-sig-p226-tac-ops-just-aquired.html click here


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't want to sink $3K into one handgun. 

There comes a point when you spend too much and you'll never get it back out if you should decide to sell in the future. And, a $3K gun will not make me shoot any better. 

I do have a problem spending over a $1K for a handgun, but I'd like to do it once, for a very good piece. A H&K comes to mind. I'm gonna check into them further.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Hk45 and my P30 and P30L.
> 
> The P7s are nice but they get kind of old real quick, I sold the last two of mine not too long ago.
> 
> ...


Hey now, that's a thought if someone were of a mind....


----------

